# Using a vivid white vinyl backdrop



## studio.j.photography (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello! Wondering if anybody has some insight into using white vinyl backdrops...I have researched online quite a bit about using vinyl backdrops and have gotten some different ideas as far as what can be bought and used as alternative to buying expensive photography vinyls, however I keep seeing posts about  "knowing how to light this properly". Just wondering if someone could fill me in on what is different with lighting these backdrops?? (general light set up) I am debating between a vinyl or just going with a muslin. I like the look of high key photography and assume I can achieve that with vinyl best... Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 20, 2011)

You may find this article by Zack Arias useful......

I've moved the blog &#8211;> zackarias.com/blog » White Seamless Tutorial :: Part 1 :: Gear & Space


----------



## AmazingGrace0385 (Aug 22, 2011)

It depends on the vinyl. Our company uses a matte vinyl so it doesn't produce glare. But some vinyl drops may be more of a glossy material, and may result in glare from lighting... that is the main difference.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2011)

I work for an industrial fabric company and I bought the least reflective vinyl we had.  It's called Vin-a-sign (or something like that).  It's the stuff they use to make vinyl signs.  

The only problem was that it only comes in 60" widths, so I had to have pieces welded together to make a backdrop.  The weld is easy to see but doesn't really show up in the photos.

The link above is a good one, for learning about shooting on white backdrops.  In a nutshell, you need separate lighting for the background.


----------

